# I know most of you will disagree, but...



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I bought this 



I used to use an AG Aqua dry, but from the views of everyone on this site I ditched it and went for a drying towel. Popped down to Halfords to have a look at the 3 for 2, was struggling to find anything I needed so picked up an Aqua Dry to give it another go as I was fed up with my AF Aqua Deluxe leaving fibres all over my car and marring it (My paint must be super soft as it seems to marr even if I look at it )

So washed the car today and broke out the Aqua Dry 
Very happy that I bought another one. Can dry the car without fibres being left and it doesn't marr the car either. Before I dried the car I used Autoglym Autogloss Rinse witch made it ridiculously easy to dry. Also if you Keep the AD hot by rinsing it in hot water, any traces of water left behind evapoate quickly leaving a perfect finish with no water marks at all. Man I've missed using my Awua Dry  lol


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Funny, I was thinking about going back to one of these, used one for years.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Rundie said:


> Funny, I was thinking about going back to one of these, used one for years.


Haha! for £8 why not give it another go, I think they are great.

One thing I'd say is if you were to buy a new one, give it a good rinse before you use it. I rinsed mine out in my bucket of clean hot water before using it today and it made the water go all cloudy. I take it that that's why my old ones never worked that well on their first use, as I never rinsed them and whatever it is that they coat them in was still on it lol


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Can't disagree with that!!!
If it works for you it's the right bit of kit!

Gonz.


----------



## malcky (Feb 20, 2016)

How many people have actually used this? (or a synthetic chamois like it)

Im close to 40 and have to say I've never used one in the last 15+ years....I really don't remember using one to remember if it was good or not???
We now live in a digital age where almost every review of any kind of towel will deter your from using a synthetic chamois.
I now have an urge to try one out as I'm sure most people on here clean their cars to a good enough level to not leave any muck to be dragged about by any towel or chamois being used.

I'd be curious to know how many people have actually used this type of chamois since picking up the skills and tips from this forum (or anywhere else) to dry a car and can then categorically say it should be avoided or not.


----------



## savbmw (Jan 19, 2015)

Ahhhh... the old Aqua Dry Chamois! Although I do now have and use drying towels, I have always got 1 or 2 these in reserve, and to be honest, they have provided the best finish for me. They are easy to use, easy to maintain and will last for ages if looked after properly (I like to get a new one every year as this is the best way to make sure my chamois is clean!). I don't rub the surface dry, just lay the chamois on the paintwork and gently press to soak up any excess water, then spray the panel with a light coating of Sonex Detailing Spray and finish with a light wipe with a microfibre. Long live the Aqua Dry Chamois......


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ballax to the people who disagree...its like an Aqua-Blade used carefully and correctly they are of no harm to the paint.

Good on ya for going back to the old skool


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I've had one for got knows how long, superb item, worked wonders.....it's showing it's age now, has a few holes in it etc, although still performs as it did when new.

I replaced mine with a drying towel, bought a 'Martin Cox' one from Boyes, same as Megiuars (Well, I cant see any difference apart from it's slightly bigger) for £3.


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Someone who doesn't know me very well bought me one as part of a Christmas present about 10yrs ago - it's still in the box!


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

RICH2508 said:


> Someone who doesn't know me very well bought me one as part of a Christmas present about 10yrs ago - it's still in the box!


Don't you think it's about time you got it out and tried it? :lol:


----------



## malcky (Feb 20, 2016)

RICH2508 said:


> Someone who doesn't know me very well bought me one as part of a Christmas present about 10yrs ago - it's still in the box!


Haha I would take it off you to try it out. lol


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> Ballax to the people who disagree...its like an Aqua-Blade used carefully and correctly they are of no harm to the paint.
> 
> Good on ya for going back to the old skool


I honestly can't see anything wrong with it. Its not like tiny stones and grit fall out of the sky within minutes of a good rinse with a PW. The day I scratch/damage my car with it, I'll think about trying something different.

Drying towels have too much maintenance for me. I don't want to be chucking it in the washing machine after every couple of uses, making sure it dries safely without it picking up any grit, packing it away properly. I could store the Aqua Dry out on the driveway, give it a decent rince out whenever I want to use it and it'll be good to go :lol:


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

Clarkey-88 said:


> Don't you think it's about time you got it out and tried it? :lol:


I presume you're still talking about the chamois ? :doublesho


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Clarkey-88 said:


> I honestly can't see anything wrong with it. Its not like tiny stones and grit fall out of the sky within minutes of a good rinse with a PW. The day I scratch/damage my car with it, I'll think about trying something different.
> 
> Drying towels have too much maintenance for me. I don't want to be chucking it in the washing machine after every couple of uses, making sure it dries safely without it picking up any grit, packing it away properly. I could store the Aqua Dry out on the driveway, give it a decent rince out whenever I want to use it and it'll be good to go :lol:


That sums up why I still use a chamois. My cars a daily driver so its always going to get swirls. Especially if I'm dragging a towel over it with ingrained grit :lol:


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Ceejay21868 said:


> I presume you're still talking about the chamois ? :doublesho


:lol: :lol:

I read it back after I posted it and thought that maybe I should've added a little funny part and put "and the chamois" at the end lol


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Think I might go and order one of these, like a few posts above I find drying towels a pita the ones I've got now don't even soak water up and I've washed them with vinegar and done all the advice I was given but still no luck. These sound much better. 

If anyone wants 3 purple monster drying towels pm me, hardly used tbh!


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

malcky said:


> Haha I would take it off you to try it out. lol


Pop down to Halfords and make use of the 3 for 2 offer. you could get a free one if you buy two other items that cost more than £8


----------



## malcky (Feb 20, 2016)

Clarkey-88 said:


> Pop down to Halfords and make use of the 3 for 2 offer. you could get a free one if you buy two other items that cost more than £8


Just need to find 2 other items I want though.....Dont use much Autoglym or Meguiars stuff these days.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I use one of these for drying door shuts and inside the boot lid, I used to use on the bodywork with no problems at all. It's showing age now but I must have had it 15 years. Use it my man and enjoy it!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Clarkey-88 said:


> I honestly can't see anything wrong with it. Its not like tiny stones and grit fall out of the sky within minutes of a good rinse with a PW. The day I scratch/damage my car with it, I'll think about trying something different.
> 
> Drying towels have too much maintenance for me. I don't want to be chucking it in the washing machine after every couple of uses, making sure it dries safely without it picking up any grit, packing it away properly. I could store the Aqua Dry out on the driveway, give it a decent rince out whenever I want to use it and it'll be good to go :lol:


TBH I dont wash my Yellow Kent Drying towels that often maybe once every 2 months...if you wash the car properly all they are doing is removing clean water....if they are picking up dirt you are not detailing or cleaning properly you are doing a worse job than the Kosovans in the local supermarket carpark  :lol:


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

nick_mcuk summed it up perfectly.....I dry off, hang it on the line or in the garage and when dry, just bang it in the tumbler to fluff it up a bit....then it's put in a carrier bag in the boot till next time!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

I normally use the Kent drying towels, and have done with no issues for a few years now, however I might get one of these for the engine bay detail planned for when the weather gets better.


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

I have 2 of these. One is ancient now and I use it to dry my wheels. The other is about 5 years old and just gets better with age. They become more and more absorbent.

I know the conventional wisdom is to use a drying towel but I am quite loyal to this product. I use the 2 bucket method and rinse thoroughly. I always rinse out the bucket I use for the Aqua Dry so I am not convinced I am scoring the hell out of my paintwork.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

I haven't posted on here for a while but I for one have gone back to using a synthetic chamois, works for me but might not sit comfortably with everyone else, to each their own I suppose.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Not just me then. There was a DW poll on here recently, your fave drying tool, and the AG Aqua Dry (or any other chamois) wasn’t a voting option. Bizzare.

I love it and I’m not changing.

Pick up any dirt whilst drying and you can see it and wash it off immediately and easily. Now someone’s going to say: ‘poor washing technique, blah blah blah’, but unless you go around all those nooks and crannies with a boar’s hair brush, it’s going to happen. Are you going to see that dirt as easily with a towel? And if you do, I guess you have to find another clean towel?

Then there’s the ease of maintenance. Quick rinse and ring and it’s ready for next time. With a towel you’ve got to give it a proper wash, yawn.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I believe, as others have said, that a freshly washed and rinsed car is not going to have abrasive specks of dirt on it.

I have used for many years a super soft AG Flexi Water Blade ( very carefully ) and have never had a single scratch from it, but have actually felt MF towels and cloths grabbing and dragging across the paint unless they are dampened first. I make one very light pass with the Flexi Water Blade and a 12" strip of paint becomes bone dry and perfectly clean.

Just a few carefull passes on all the flat panels and you have a car which is 80% bone dry and perfectly clean, leaving the curvy bits for drying towels.

I might well treat myself to one of these AG Chamois Leathers. I did find an ancient unused Kent one in the shed last year, but i am not sure its a good idea to use it ..... although i did find some "_Scratch Remover_" too which could come in handy .... :lol: :lol:


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Does anyone else find that the aqua dry gets better with age, the old well used ones seem to out perform the new ones.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Car Key said:


> Not just me then. There was a DW poll on here recently, your fave drying tool, and the AG Aqua Dry (or any other chamois) wasn't a voting option. Bizzare.


I actually voted in that Poll for the Aqua Deluxe lol I quite liked it when I first changed from my old Aqua Dry, thought it was a big improvement. But the Aqua Dry it replaced was a couple of years old and had been used a lot in that time. I obviously needed a new one lol


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

SKY said:


> Does anyone else find that the aqua dry gets better with age, the old well used ones seem to out perform the new ones.


My old ones always worked better after a few uses. Did you ever give it a good rinse with hot water on its first use? I done that with the one I just bought and it made the water go all cloudy. They obviously coat them in something for when they are sitting on the shelf. Never rinsed them before, but this time I did and it worked perfect first time


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

After having read through this, I have just bought an aqua dry - never used one so kind of looking forward to it. I have found that my CYC drying towels marr my soft black paint, despite being careful, washing & drying after every use, etc.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Has anybody back to back tested a natural chamois and an aquadry/synthetic chamois. Only as the wife recently bought a synthetic chamois, might have been a Kent one as a guess. I tried it out but found it kept leaving little spots of water on the panel, although it did seem quite absorbent. I got out my 6 year old natural chamois , that i always use, and found it actually removed more water. I guess the synthetic one could improve with some age though


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

turbosnoop said:


> Has anybody back to back tested a natural chamois and an aquadry/synthetic chamois. Only as the wife recently bought a synthetic chamois, might have been a Kent one as a guess. I tried it out but found it kept leaving little spots of water on the panel, although it did seem quite absorbent. I got out my 6 year old natural chamois , that i always use, and found it actually removed more water. I guess the synthetic one could improve with some age though


No I haven't although the general opinion seems to be that the aqua dry and other synthetic chamois' get better with age in relation to water absorbency


----------



## mantis147 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have been using a aqua dry for the last couple of years and I swear by it! I'm not totally convinced on the towels as this is so easy to use and store in the garage. I do also think they better with age.

Also when I think it requires washing I soak it in the sink with some non bio washing gel (the wife's favourite!) then rinse out it works a treat.


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, I went on the autoglym valeting course.
The chamois was a drying tool but also...
Very recommended for internal cleaning of seats and headlining


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Just washed car with white satin and pulled out this ag chamois gave it a soak under the tap and a good rinse, went to dry car and all it's doing is smearing the water around doing zero soaking up :wall: :wall: why is everything I try to use to dry the car such a pita.


----------



## mantis147 (Feb 12, 2009)

Just ring it out a couple of times and it will start absorbing better, mine does the same on the first couple of wipes. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yes tried mine today and it was awful to be fair but I will persevere and hope that it improves with use


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

I had one of these years ago, don't know what happened to it. Probably got binned when I joined here and jumped on the microfibre towel bandwagon. 

I remember it used to smell quite a bit, as it was stored in that plastic container. Can't remember washing it much though.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

ed87 said:


> Yes tried mine today and it was awful to be fair but I will persevere and hope that it improves with use


The more you use an Aqua Dry, the better it gets :thumb:

I seriously don't see why so many people have issues using the drying blade and Aqua dry.

If your wash technique is crap, no matter which method you use to dry the car, be it using a blade, or fluffy towel, you WILL inflict damage.

Go back to basics, look at the way you wash your car, THEN try an AG blade and Aqua Dry.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

neilos said:


> The more you use an Aqua Dry, the better it gets :thumb:
> 
> I seriously don't see why so many people have issues using the drying blade and Aqua dry.
> 
> ...


Cheers. Yes it isn't inflicting damage, nor is my silicone blade but it just isn't 'soaking' up the water very well yet. As you say hopefully it will improve with use


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

ed87 said:


> Cheers. Yes it isn't inflicting damage, nor is my silicone blade but it just isn't 'soaking' up the water very well yet. As you say hopefully it will improve with use


Stick with it, it does improve after a couple of uses.


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Used mine for the 2nd time yesterday and was working better than the first time so fingers crossed it's keeps getting better :thumb: 

Do you guys ever put them in the washer or wash them in the sink etc? Mines already got black marks on from the window seals.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

neilos said:


> The more you use an Aqua Dry, the better it gets :thumb:
> 
> I seriously don't see why so many people have issues using the drying blade and Aqua dry.
> 
> ...


The system i have with the AG Blade seems to work very well and is this:

Wash car using 2BM - Rinse car off - clean out one of the wash buckets and fill it with warm water and drop blade into that.

The warm water will keep the blade soooper soft and pliable and it gives you a bucket of clean water to dunk the blade into between passes.

Seems to make the blade drag even less and you can gently gather up a good stripe of water each pass and leave the paint bone dry and spotless.

I can get the car about 80%+ dry this way by just blading the flat surfaces and that leaves just enough water to be able to finish off with AG AquaWax.

I intend to buy an Aqua Dry (or two) now for those in between washes when i dont finish up with AquaWax - i can use the Aqua Dry to dry off the curvy bits and corners.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Autogloss rinse will make it so much easier to dry. If you haven't tried it, then I highly recommend it. I use it after every wash now, one of my best buys :thumb:


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

I haven't used one for many years but i've just had a nostalgic recollection of the smell of real chamois. I loved it.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Clarkey-88 said:


> Autogloss rinse will make it so much easier to dry. If you haven't tried it, then I highly recommend it. I use it after every wash now, one of my best buys :thumb:


I might get some. Generally I use AG bsc shampoo, which contains rinse aids, but I sometimes use plain shampoo ahead of rewaxing.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

It's far superior in terms of rinsing compared to BSC, it's more like a super wax lol


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a coating on both my cars. I find that after an open hose rinse the car is very close to dry anyway. So chamois or towel is used very little to finish off. 
In fact I tend to finish with a m/f cloth and Gyeon Cure watered down 50/50.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

As an update: I bought an Aqua Dry recently after reading this thread - it needed a bit of soaking in hot water first time to make it soft, but it works great.



Dry's the paint effectively and cleanly.... Oh, and, shock horror, no scratching or marring either !!!


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Still not impressed with mine, 2nd time I used I thought it was getting better but it's not  just smears water around with no drying at all. Tempted to try another one or maybes I have a faulty one.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Chris92VAG said:


> Still not impressed with mine, 2nd time I used I thought it was getting better but it's not  just smears water around with no drying at all. Tempted to try another one or maybes I have a faulty one.


Stick with it. It takes a good several uses before it starts to become fully effective.


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Is there anything I can do to speed it up tho, any little tips or tricks?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I just soaked mine in a sink full of very hot water for half an hour and it became a lot less cardboard like - think it still has a way to go to be fully broken in, but it is quite soft and pliable now and soaks up water well.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

If you do put the Aqua Dry in hot water, just remember to check the advice on the rear and don't exceed 60c - it doesn't like it above that temperature.


----------



## Neilvx (Mar 11, 2014)

I find sticking it in the washing machine on a rinse cycle helps keep it clean and wears it in quicker


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Chris92VAG said:


> Still not impressed with mine, 2nd time I used I thought it was getting better but it's not  just smears water around with no drying at all. Tempted to try another one or maybes I have a faulty one.


Have you been wringing it out properly? You really need to get as much water out as possible for it to work at it's best


----------

